# decorating



## rikiberg (Mar 22, 2010)

Can anyone recommend where to buy decorating stuff in the Tavira area? I am coming over to paint the interior of my flat. I will need paint brushes etc.
I had a look in Casa Ambaca, but they are very expensive.
cheers

Richard


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Le Roy Merlin, Maxmat but paint is more expensive than UK but don't be tempted to bring with it's a different format and not really suitable for Portuguese conditions.

Another tip don't be tempted to buy buckets of cheap paint it's thin , runny and reguires many coats to get any depth of colour, beacause condensation is an issue in many properties then use an appropriate paint in kitchen and bathrooms


----------

